# Gary Fisher Joshua Rahmen/Schwinge/Federbein



## F4ZR (20. März 2010)

Verkaufe zur Zeit den Rahmen meines Gary Fisher Joshua.
Er kommt natürlich inkl. Schwinge, Federbein (Shock Therapy mit einstellbarer Federbasis, Zug- und Druckstufe) und Sattelklemme.
Die Auktion findet ihr hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280481275197&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
Ich verkaufe den Rahmen, da ich mehr und mehr Spaß an Downhill und Freeride bekomme und ich mir hierfür ein bigbike aufbauen möchte. Also muss der Joshi leider weg.


----------

